# Thomson DTI6300-16 (DTR Set Top Box) Problem



## xXedixXx

Hello I have a DTI 6300-16 (DTR Set Top Box).

It has been working fine, but just 2 days ago, I was watching TV and it turned off. Once it switched back on and I went to the Programme Library (where I had several programmes recorded) there was nothing there.

I then thought: "OK, not the end of the world" and tried to watch a channel. It worked fine, but then I wanted to pause it, and it wouldn't work just a: "!" symbol appeared at the top of the screen. So I cannot pause, or rewind live TV as I could before.

Can you please help me to solve this problem?


----------



## octaneman

Hi xXedixXx


Do a hard reset, unplug it from the wall and press the power button for 2 min and then re-connect. Replace batteries on your remote, low battery power can yield the same results.


----------



## xXedixXx

Hi. Thanks, but when you say press the power button for two minutes, do you mean while it is disconnected from power and to be pressing it (holding it down constantly) for 2 minutes. Or do you mean, to disconnect it from the wall, put the power back on and hold the power button down constantly for 2 minutes.

Thanks,
Eddy


----------



## octaneman

Eddy 

Disconnect it from the wall completely and then press the power button hold it down constantly for 2 minutes. This will drain the capacitors and reset to the default values. After 2-to-3 minutes, plug it to the wall and power it up.


----------



## xXedixXx

Check batteries, they are all good so they're not low. Just done the hard reset, its currently booting up (takes a lot longer than it used to, because if its disconnected from power for over a few hours.. it sort it keeps trying to start and takes ages)

Anyway, just waiting for that, I'll post again when its started.


----------



## xXedixXx

Okay. It turned back on and I still have the same problem. I can't record, rewind or pause Live TV.

I will try a hard reset again, but is there anything else I can do?


----------



## xXedixXx

Another hard reset. I still have the same problem.


----------



## octaneman

Clear the hard disk it may be full, if anything is archived remove it and re-do the hard re-set. Do the buttons on the box work ?


----------



## xXedixXx

The buttons on the box work. In Programme Library there is nothing there, if its just not showing up, how do I clear the hard drive?


----------



## octaneman

Here's a link on how to format the hard drive with engineers code just download the pdf files and follow it step by step make sure the firmware is up to date..
http://manuals4you.co.uk/Thomson_dti6300_freeview_box_problem_with_hard_drive_(PDF).html


----------



## xXedixXx

***Problem sold when box's hard drive was formatted and restored to factory settings.


----------

